# HELP! dog losing fur.



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

my one year old american bully has had troubleswith her skinn which turned out tobe allergies. that was cleared up but she has lost the fur on the back of her ears. the skin looks healthy no redness or bumps like theallergie issuewhat should i do.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Get some Nustock and see if that helps. You can use it for as long as you need to I believe- until hair grows back.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What kind of allergies did the vet say she had? Environmental or food related? I was dealing with allergies with my blue bitch as well as yeast infections, bacterial, and ear. After trying many different foods over the past year I finally took the plunge and started home cooking for her. I give her all kinds of vitamins and supplements to add to her food and she is finally cured of her nasty allergies. I had even tried those so called "allergy" kibbles and nothing helped her. There is just so much crap in kibble that you just never know what is triggering the allergies. She also had missing hair on her ears but it has all come back. Home cooking and RAW diets can help tremendously when dealing with allergies in a dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nustock is great as Lauren said, I am using it on a 3 year old scar and its generating regrowth! AMAZING! but horribly smelly, but worth the smell to help regrow 

My boy has seasonal alergies that cause him to scratch, but he also may have had mange, the scrapping never came back with anything, but he would have a "shelf" type looking thing on his head where you can see there is something on the skin causing his hair to raise in some places. I started him on revolution instead of heartworm pills and was super surprised at how much his hair has grown back and his shelf is no longer there. My new vet said it helps with small parasites which apparently he had since he is getting better and better.


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

vet said a food allergy and the hair on her rear came back fine. just her ears are still bald but she is on blue buffalo lamb and rice with extraskin n coat vitamins


----------

